# Seems I have pci-e slot problem



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2019)

Seems I have pci-e slot problem, or the board is fecked. if you remember I had a problem with the board not detecting any gpu till i flashed it from 0505 to 1801. well now it seems the top slot is stuck at x1.
I have tried every setting regarding the pci-e slots in the bios to no avail. I have tried two different cards, my gtx770 and a gtx970 i got today and both report x1. I have tried the gtx970 in the x8 slot, and as you can see, it reported x8 correctly. I tried Gpu-z render test and card just reports pci-e 1x 3.0 from pci-e 1x 1.1

So is the Board kaput?
pics-


----------



## infrared (Mar 17, 2019)

That sucks, it's probably borked but might be worth cleaning the slot with some isopropyl alcohol just on the off chance there's some crud on some of the pins, but it probably won't work. On the plus side the 8x 3.0 slot should be ample bandwidth for those cards 

My 6700k rig has a pair of gtx titans in it both running 8x and works great, before i got the second card i tested 1 on both 16x and 8x and it made no difference to benchmark scores. A modern high end card might start getting bottlenecked though.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 17, 2019)

pull the cpu, inspect socket for bent/burnt pins

when In doubt reset the cpu make sure the cooler is on right


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Unplug your rig totally from wall,  reset bios, pull battery, spray the pcie slots with QD contact cleaner.

Definitely check for damaged cpu lga socket pins, clean the cpu contact pads, clean the gpu edge connector, check for broken caps by the edge connector. Spray the lga socket with qd contact cleaner too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2019)

i will check cpu socket. and see if its ok in there. if so, then maybe dead.

EDIT fixed it










There was a few very slightly bent pins in the bottom left corner of socket. tweaked them with a watch repairers lens thing and a stanley blade, and low and behold. checked GPU-z and its on 16x 3.0 now, though i notice it does go to 1.1 when idle.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> i will check cpu socket. and see if its ok in there. if so, then maybe dead.
> 
> EDIT fixed it
> 
> ...


Excellent.  It should drop down to 1.1 when idle. That’s the power saving feature.  It sound like it all works again!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> i will check cpu socket. and see if its ok in there. if so, then maybe dead.
> 
> EDIT fixed it
> 
> ...



Yes that is a power saving function.
My motherboard does it too.

Thank goodness it was only that, someone got a card with a busted cap by the edge and had to send it back.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't know if i bent them or if they were already like that, but it seems, all the time i had the gtx770 in this board it could have been running at x1 :O The pins weren't mangled, just slightly off line. hopefully will be ok when i change the chip to a i3 8350k, ordering on weds yaay


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> I don't know if i bent them or if they were already like that, but it seems, all the time i had the gtx770 in this board it could have been running at x1 :O The pins weren't mangled, just slightly off line. hopefully will be ok when i change the chip to a i3 8350k, ordering on weds yaay


8350k, ew I threw up a little in my mouth. How much are you going to pay for it?

Be warned that 4T CPU, no matter how fast they are clocked, are a stutter fest in modern titles like battlefield 5 etc. 8350k and 9350k are extremely overpriced imo, it is worth paying a tad extra and getting an 8400.

Unless of course you're just playing LoL or overwatch...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> I don't know if i bent them or if they were already like that, but it seems, all the time i had the gtx770 in this board it could have been running at x1 :O The pins weren't mangled, just slightly off line. hopefully will be ok when i change the chip to a i3 8350k, ordering on weds yaay



It will be, also why a core i3?


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 18, 2019)

I am not sure the tweaked pins where related might have just needed to be re-seated

https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...ktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html
page 130
there is nothing related to the pci-e bus in that part of the socket


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2019)

Why the i3? because unlike some people I do not have seemingly unlimited amounts of cash the throw at my PC. I could maybe push to a i5 8400 but that id my limit. no offense Amiorik but your comment irritated me immensely, maybe you have pots of money to throw at your machine but not me. From reading reviews the 8350k is a budget gaming chip which is good for me. If you don't have anything more constructive to say in future kindly stay out of my threads. At the moment I have a g4900 so go figure.

hows this?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Co...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## infrared (Mar 18, 2019)

Good call Onemoar & Aiman, feel a bit disappointed in myself for not suggesting a re-seat


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> I don't know if i bent them or if they were already like that, but it seems, all the time i had the gtx770 in this board it could have been running at x1 :O The pins weren't mangled, just slightly off line. hopefully will be ok when i change the chip to a i3 8350k, ordering on weds yaay


6700k to 8350k is a step backwards... I'd keep the 4c8t clu over the 4c4t CPU hands down....save money for an actual upgrade. 

Edit: reading > me... no idea where you said 6700k... lol. I'd still find even a locked 4c8t CPU before I went with a 4c4t cpu...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> 6700k to 8350k is a step backwards...



It is indeed, but because of circumstances i had to sell the other machine and restart on a tight budget, can stretch to a i5 8400


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 18, 2019)

See edit.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> Why the i3? because unlike some people I do not have seemingly unlimited amounts of cash the throw at my PC. I could maybe push to a i5 8400 but that id my limit. no offense Amiorik but your comment irritated me immensely, maybe you have pots of money to throw at your machine but not me. From reading reviews the 8350k is a budget gaming chip which is good for me. If you don't have anything more constructive to say in future kindly stay out of my threads. At the moment I have a g4900 so go figure.
> 
> hows this?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Core-i5-8400-Coffee-Lake-8th-Gen-Processor-Socket-LGA-1151-SR3QT-CPU-only/323732138852?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Sorry didn't mean to offend you, just wanted to say the 8350K is a terrible choice. I don't have pots of money to throw at my machine, but I like to think I'm investing it wisely lol I've owned an 8350K and it was a stuttery nightmare. i was playing Planetside 2 and Fallout 4 at the time. 100% CPU load all the time even at 4.9. 4T for gaming is on life support. I like to think that i'm being constructive by telling you that you could be making a huge mistake with the i3. Could've worded it slightly different though i admit, sorry about that

Get the 8400


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Sorry didn't mean to offend you, just wanted to say the 8350K is a terrible choice. I don't have pots of money to throw at my machine, but I like to think I'm investing it wisely lol I've owned an 8350K and it was a stuttery nightmare. i was playing Planetside 2 and Fallout 4 at the time. 100% CPU load all the time even at 4.9. 4T for gaming is on life support. I like to think that i'm being constructive by telling you that you could be making a huge mistake with the i3. Could've worded it slightly different though i admit, sorry about that
> 
> Get the 8400



This g4900 runs fallout 4 sweet on ultra, so i figured the 8350k had to be better than this. apology accepted


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> This g4900 runs fallout 4 sweet on ultra, so i figured the 8350k had to be better than this. apology accepted


G4900 2/2 @ 3.1? I find that extremely hard to believe as I even had issues with vanilla Fallout 4 on an i5 7300HQ which is a 3.1 quad-core. Unless you've got draw distances ini tweaked into the ground and/or are okay with sub 60 fps or major hitching / lag spikes, sorry I just can't believe that the Celeron would run Fallout 4 "sweet" in any capacity.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 18, 2019)

https://www.techspot.com/amp/review/1089-fallout-4-benchmarks/page5.html


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 18, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> https://www.techspot.com/amp/review/1089-fallout-4-benchmarks/page5.html


Look at the minimums on G3258 , that's the closest comparison to OP's G4900, the IPC improvement on the skylake part is insignificant.

Where was this benched? In the City the FPS tanks on quads without HT, I can say from years of experience with fiddling with CPUs and playing Fallout 4. That's got to be worth something.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Agree with the rest of the guys here, can say first hand I built a PC for my ex's son with a G3258, even overclocked the CPU was pegged at 100% usage in Unreal 3.  When I bought him a 4770k at the time, even with stock clocks, the CPU was not hardly working, maybe 30% if I recall correctly and everything was a load more smooth and frame rates were higher.

You're definitely better off with something higher spec'd than lower, even more so when it's a 2c 4t CPU...


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 18, 2019)

Honestly you might be better off grabbing a Ryzen 2400G or something along those lines and they cost less. 4c8t really is the bottom line these days. Or 6c. Tons of options for a wide variety of budgets. I'm reading you have a 970 for GPU so you won't be chasing high refresh rates either, so a CPU with sufficient threads and at least 3.5 Ghz on the clock will do fine.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 18, 2019)

pay attention to those newegg emails 
I got this 9600k and board for 134.66 out the door due to a pricing error


----------

